# August 2018 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

August 2018

1. Russian Roulette (audiobook) as of 8/1/18 on page 132
2. Four Seasons in Rome (audiobook) as of 8/1/18 on page 112, as of 8/31/18 on page 179
3. The Ties That Bind (DTB) as of 8/1/18 on page 22, as of 8/31/18 on page 32
4. How it Happened (audiobook) began 8/11/18, completed 8/19/18, 368 pages read
5. The Woman in the Window (audiobook) began 8/23/18, as of 8/31/18 on page 150


----------

